# دائرةالكترونية لتقليل فاتورة الكهرباء



## المهندس مجد (17 مايو 2006)

يوجد لدي دائرة الكترونية لتقليل فاتورة الكهرباء
تبلغ تكلفت الدائرة مبلغ زهيدويمكن ان تعمل مدى الحياة

مكونات الدائرة موجودة في اى ورشة صغيرة


----------



## الفهد الرائد (19 مايو 2006)

مكن تخبرني ما هذه الائرة


----------



## المهندس مجد (19 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم اخوي الفهد هل تريد الدائرة جاهزة ام طريقة التوصيل والتخطيط


----------



## arelshazly (19 مايو 2006)

أخى العزيز ضع الرسم التخطيطى للدائرة وشرحها ليعم الخير على الجميع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايهاب بدوى (19 مايو 2006)

يارب يكون الموضوع صحيح ونشكرك عليه


----------



## hamgal777 (20 مايو 2006)

مشكور هذا العظيم


----------



## المعتز عصام (20 مايو 2006)

انا دائر اعرف الدائرة وشكل التركيب


----------



## على اللبنى (20 مايو 2006)

يا اخي فهد
اريد منك الدائرة
لانى اعيش فى اليمن وأهل اليمن على قد حالهم واريد ان اساعد قدر المستطاع منهم.

وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## أبو أحمد الغزاوي (20 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السادة الكرام لا داعي للسير وراء الأوهام إلا إذا كانت الفكرة تعتمد على سرقة الكهرباء وإلا فلماذا يتملص السيد المهندس مجد .... إقرأوا هذا الموضوع وعلقوا عليه أفضل من الإنجرار وراء سراب 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=116446#post116446
والسلام عليكم


----------



## hammhamm44 (20 مايو 2006)

استفزنى الموضوع
السرقة حرام
وكيف لمشرفى المنتدى العزيز السماح بمثل هذا الكلام
ارجوا شطب الموضوع لاننا ناس محترمين لا نسرق
نحن مهندسين نبنى وننتج ونطور ولا نسرق احد مهما كانت الظروف والأحوال الحق أحق ان يتبع والسلام


----------



## islamdoso (22 مايو 2006)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## islamdoso (22 مايو 2006)

ضع الرسم التخطيطى للدائرة وشرحها ليعم الخير على الجميع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيد تلى (24 مايو 2006)

أخى العزيز ضع الرسم التخطيطى للدائرة وشرحها ليعم الخير على الجميع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام محمد حامد (24 مايو 2006)

*المهندس مجد*

:15:


المهندس مجد قال:


> يوجد لدي دائرة الكترونية لتقليل فاتورة الكهرباء
> تبلغ تكلفت الدائرة مبلغ زهيدويمكن ان تعمل مدى الحياة
> 
> مكونات الدائرة موجودة في اى ورشة صغيرة


ارسلها لي من فضلك جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## الجعفرى (25 مايو 2006)

اظن الباش مهندس معة الدائرة ولكن يرد مقابل للفكرة 
ما رايكم بطائر( عنقاء) صغير


----------



## مهند12 (25 مايو 2006)

طيب شو مستني


----------



## hakim44 (25 مايو 2006)

ErrorGuard ErrorGuard ErrorGuard


----------



## دموع القلب (25 مايو 2006)

[glint]مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر موضوع جميل[/glint]


----------



## TheTeck (26 مايو 2006)

في حدود المقدرة البشرية فإن الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم وإنما تتحول من حالة إلى حالة

هذا هو قانون حفظ الطاقة المعروف..

ما دام لدينا جهاز يصرف استطاعة تقدر ب1000 وات فسيدور العداد بمقدار 1000 وات
هناك طريقتان فقط لتحسين المردود:
1-دراسة تحسين عامل الاستطاعة، ولا أعتقد أنه حل جيد للتطبيقات المنزلية إذ توصي الدراسات بوضع مكثفات لكل جهاز على حدى.
2-توليد حقل مغناطيسي يعيق عمل العداد الميكانيكي. وهو ما يسمى بسرقة الكهرباء!

والله أعلم.


----------



## Eng-binalwi (26 مايو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
السلام عليكم 
فكره حلوه ولكن اين الدائره ............
وشكرا...................
[/grade]


----------



## 85rach (28 مايو 2006)

قال (ص) خيركم من تعلم علما فعلمه .


----------



## m_allawy (29 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
مبدأ مهم فى الكهرباء بأن الطاقة لا تفنى ولاتستحدث من عدم
معادلات القدرة الكهربائية معرفة وتحليلها بالمعادلات


----------



## mohamed_saleh (29 مايو 2006)

فين يا باشا الدائره ههههههههههه


----------



## سيد تلى (30 مايو 2006)

ارسلها لي من فضلك جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## mohamed_saleh (30 مايو 2006)

السرقه حرااااااااااااااام


----------



## م.اسامة (30 مايو 2006)

هذه الدائرة تحقق منفعة شخصية علي حساب المنفعة العامة ,أرجو وضع دوائر مفيدة للجميع فقط 
و شكرا


----------



## happygirl (31 مايو 2006)

وين شرح الدائرة


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (31 مايو 2006)

اين الدائرة


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (31 مايو 2006)

ياحببي ماتغلبني اعرض الدائرة


----------



## احمد النحاس (31 مايو 2006)

اية يا عم مجد مساء الفل الاول اخوك من مصر 
اية يا عم انت بتحنسنا ولا اية ماتقول وتخلص في الدور وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## عادل التقني (1 يونيو 2006)

bon courage Mr majd , vous etes artiste de cinéma?


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 يونيو 2006)

نحن في العراق لا نحتاج هذه الدائرة العجيبة كما تدعي .

لأنه لا يوجد لدينا كهرباء أصلأ .

البغدادي


----------



## eng.walaa (1 يونيو 2006)

واحد مصطول يقلب المنتدى 
أي دائرة هذه
استنوا الدائرة حتى تصل اليكم 
ربما تكون فيروس يدمر أجهزتكم 
أو ربما غيرها
ههههههههههههه


----------



## ابراهيم سعد (4 يونيو 2006)

يا اخي اذا الدائرة موجودة ممكن تعرضها لتعم الفائدة و جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## almoqasube (4 يونيو 2006)

أرسله 
ألينا 
يا مهندس


----------



## MSZN (6 يونيو 2006)

*على غيري*

على غيري هذه الحركات لو كان عند ماكنت عملت لنفسك زحمة


----------



## almoqasube (7 يونيو 2006)

يا مهندسين وسعوا بالكم عليه ليش يعمل لروحة شوشرة لو كانت ما عنداش أتمنى لو كانت عندة أن يرسلها إلينا وبارك الله فيه وفي الجميع


----------



## ENG.MUH (18 يونيو 2006)

أخى العزيز ضع الرسم التخطيطى للدائرة وشرحها ليعم الخير على الجميع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق شوردو (25 يونيو 2006)

الله يخليك وين الدائرة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 يونيو 2006)

ألأخوة الأعزاء .

اعتقد هذا فلم .

البغدادي


----------



## mohammed_s (26 يونيو 2006)

اين الدائرة يا اخونا


----------



## المهندس السوداني (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.
أخوكم في الله طالب في كلية الهندسة الكهربائية. أما بعد
فإني أرجو من الأخTHE TECK شرح طريقة تركيب المكثفات وماهي مواصفات المكثف من سعة وغيره حتى تقلل من الpower factor
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيد تلى (5 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
فكره حلوه ولكن اين الدائره
وشكرا


----------



## م/عمرو عبدالوارث (6 يوليو 2006)

انا محتاج الدايرة جدا اخوك عمرو


----------



## hakim44 (29 يناير 2009)

*كلام فارغ*


----------



## hakim44 (29 يناير 2009)

*كلام فارغ يا مهندس س=0*


----------



## محمدالقبالي (31 يناير 2009)

ارجو من الاخوه الاعضاء التوقف عن الردود عن هذا الموضوع لانه بدون فائده


----------



## haci farid (5 فبراير 2009)

المرجوا حذف الموضوع نهائيا


----------



## سمير الليل (5 فبراير 2009)

من اراد ان يقلل من فاتورة الكهرباء ...يعملو قطعة مغناطيس قوية فوق العداد ليمنع هدا الاخير من الدوران بس اوعا يمسكوك.............ويحبسوك... ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ajeeljabbar (7 فبراير 2009)

الاخ العزيز مجد هل ممكن وصف عمل الدائرة وماهي نسبة تقليل الكلفة وشكرا


----------



## Multisim9 (8 فبراير 2009)

هههههههه .. شو عم بصير هون ؟؟؟؟


----------



## الجعفرى (11 يونيو 2009)

نرجوا من الادارة حذف مثل هذة المواضيع الغير بنائة


الستم معى يا رواد موقعنا المحبوب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 يونيو 2009)

الإخوة الأفاضل
صاحب الموضوع قال أنها موجودة فى كل ورشة وكلامه صح
وتقلل الفاتورة وكلامه صح
وليست سرقة أيضا لأن اسمها العلمى "مفتاح" اقفل الكهرباء تقلل الفاتورة
هل سيكتشفها واحد و يغفل عنها كل علماء الأرض؟ - يا ناس فكروا
فى الستينات ابتكروا وسيلة للتحدث مجانا فى التليفون دولى فى أمريكا لكن ببساطة اكتشفت الأجهزة هذه الفروق بين ما يتم وما يحاسب عنه بالفواتير وتتبعوها و قبض على من يستخدمها ونشرت فى المجلات العلمية
العلم 1+1=2 ولا يوجد عبقرى يخترع ما لا يستطيع غيرة كشفه 
انظروا لعالم الحاسب كل تشفير له فك شفرة و لكل شيء له مضاد - نحن بشر ولسنا أنبياء نأتى من عند الله بما لا يضحض ولا يغلب


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (11 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يرحم بنو ادم من عقولهم الفارغه


----------



## ahmed ezzat (19 يونيو 2009)

اخر ماتوقعته ان يكون هناك مهاترات وكلام من هذا القبيل بين المهندسين في هذا المنتدى ارجو من القائمين على الموقع التدخل


----------



## طيار حربي (21 يونيو 2009)

لا يا مهندس مجد انتا ضع المخططات والادوات واحنا بنفذ المشروع وشكرا سلفا


----------



## هدي عامر (21 يونيو 2009)

ممكن توضح الرسم التخطيطي وطريقه عملها لكي نستفيد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجيريوس (22 يونيو 2009)

لا ترهات ولاشي
موجود الجهاز وبيوفر حوالي 35% من فاتورة كهرباء
مابعرف مبدئ عملو بس الجهاز فعلا بيوفر بالفاتورة وسعرو حوالي 15 دولار
ومن انتاج شركة الكترا لتكنولوجيا الكهرباء وموجود منو بالاسواق السورية
وفعلا عملي وعليه كفالة يمكن لست شهور ومالو علاقة بالسرقة لامن قريب ولا من بعيد


----------



## ادور (22 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## abodonyara (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع اخذ اكثر من حجمه


----------



## yasser_2k7 (24 يونيو 2009)

يا جماعة الموضوع هو عبارة عن لعب فى الpower factor بدل ما هو 1.0 صحيح هيبقى 60
وده حرام عشان بيأثر على الشبكه يبقى الواحد بيسحب 100 وات يتحسبو 50وات
سرقه يعنى وشركات الكهرباء بتكشفها وانا بتكلم من خلال عملى فى شركة عدادت 
والمغناطيس ما بأثر على سرعة العداد والعداد لما بتصمم بتصمم بحيث درجات الحراره والمجالات المغناطيسية ...الخ متأثر على قراته بس هى بتأثر فى حدود المسموحه دوليا يعنى معاك مش هتفرق كتير ومتعرضش نفسك للمسأله على كلام فاضى......ولو عايز توفربلاش تسيب حاجه شغاله على الفاضى ولا تسرف ولو من نهر جاى كما قال الرسول والحلال مفيش احسن منه....عشان ربنا يبارك لنا فى عشتنا وتحيا مصر والدول العربيه


----------



## الياس عبد النور (25 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههه ربمى قما قالت المهندسة ولا او زملائي الاكارم لا يوجد الا السرقة او الفيروسات


----------



## hassab (26 يونيو 2009)

هندسياً لا يمكن لأي دائرة الكترونية خفض الطاقة المستعملة ولكن تنظيم الإستهلاك وذلك إما بالتوقيت Timer مثلاً لمبات بيت الدرج تعمل بتوقيت 5 دقائق او اكثر او اقل تبدأ عند الضغط على مفتاح تشغيل اللمبات وهذا المثال يشمل بقية الاجهزة او الإضاءة في المنزل 
او حساس وجود الاشخاص بالأشعة دون الحمراء infrared فعند دخول شخص لمكان ما يقوم الحساس بتشغيل الإضاءة ثم يقوم بإطفاء الإضاءة عند غياب الأشخاص من مجال الحساس 
آمل الفائدة للجميع مع التحية


----------



## كنان خضر (28 يونيو 2009)

الى كافة المشاركين بالنسبة الى دارة تقوم على تخفيض استهلاك الكهرباء فهذا شيئ صعب لان كل جهاز كهربائي له استطاعة واستهلاك محدد من الطاقة يعمل عليه ولايمكن التحكم به .
ولكن هناك طريقة لتحسين مردود الطاقة الكهربائية المستجرة من قبل الاجهزة الكهربائية وهذه الطريقة معروفة لدى جميع الاختصاصيين وهي طريقة تحسين عامل الاستطاعة للاجهزة الكهربائية وتتم بعدة طرق يمكن البحث فيها.وشكرا للجميع


----------



## الاستاذ بندر (23 مارس 2010)

فكرة حلوة


----------



## الاستاذ بندر (23 مارس 2010)

نعم السرقة حرام


----------



## نعيم البديري (24 مارس 2010)

لقد اكشفت ان هناك سرا خفيا يحمله الاخ كاتب الموضوع فليس من طباع العرب ان يقولوا ولا يفعلوا والا لماذا اقول اصلا 
انا اتوقع ان ماقصده كاتب الموضوع هو التسلية واختبار الاراء واتجاهات تلك الافكار لاسيما عند اختياره هذا العنوان
والذي هو بطبيعته اما سرقة او حزورة من الف ليلة وليلة والا ارجوكم مثل هكذا موضوع ياخذ منكم 7 صفحات من صفحات
الهندسة الالكترونية والله حرام بينما استغثت بكم في موضوع لي كتبته بعنوان(مشروع ينتظر مساعداتكم)في مجال الكهرباء
في قسم الهندسة الكهربائية ولم اجد سوى القليل من المساعدة 
شكرا لكم تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## طارق 11 (26 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## laryab (26 مارس 2010)

gggfgfdgfdgfdgfdgfdg


----------



## محمد أبوغالى (26 مارس 2010)

عيب كده يا بيه


----------

